# Help TiVo Premiere XL Series4 - TCD748000 image



## lucho (Sep 5, 2019)

Need to upgrade HD, anyone please thank you.
-Lui


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lucho said:


> Need to upgrade HD, anyone please thank you.
> -Lui


Sent.


----------



## eWhy (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi, I need the same thing. My HD died in my Premier Series 4 XL. I just picked up a HD from Best Buy. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

eWhy said:


> Hi, I need the same thing. My HD died in my Premier Series 4 XL. I just picked up a HD from Best Buy. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## dbk123 (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks like my Premier Series 4 XL hard drive just died. The TiVo sits on the "wait" screen, and there's a grinding noise coming from the drive. I suppose I need a clean 748 image, too.

Do I use dvrbars to "restore" the image to the new drive (which I'm planning to be a 2TB drive)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dbk123 said:


> It looks like my Premier Series 4 XL hard drive just died. The TiVo sits on the "wait" screen, and there's a grinding noise coming from the drive. I suppose I need a clean 748 image, too.
> 
> Do I use dvrbars to "restore" the image to the new drive (which I'm planning to be a 2TB drive)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sent. Use DvrBARS to restore the image and MFS Tools 3.x to expand it to 2TB.


----------



## dbk123 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## akkman (Mar 28, 2019)

Looks like I am joining the party. My HD just died on my premiere XL. Can anyone help me with an image please? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

akkman said:


> Looks like I am joining the party. My HD just died on my premiere XL. Can anyone help me with an image please? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Timothy Piercy (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

I am looking for an image for Tivo 748000. Tivo stuck in a loop.

Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Piercy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for an image for Tivo 748000. Tivo stuck in a loop.
> 
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## rgmilone (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm also looking for an image for TCD748000. Really would like to resurrect this one since it's the only one I have that merges the antenna and cable channels on one unit.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rgmilone said:


> Hi, I'm also looking for an image for TCD748000. Really would like to resurrect this one since it's the only one I have that merges the antenna and cable channels on one unit.


Sent.


----------



## EliV2800 (Jun 11, 2020)

May I have this image as well? 
If it's posted somewhere, I'm unable to find. I appreciate your help.



ggieseke said:


> Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

EliV2800 said:


> May I have this image as well?
> If it's posted somewhere, I'm unable to find. I appreciate your help.


What size hard drive do you plan to use?


----------



## EliV2800 (Jun 11, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> What size hard drive do you plan to use?[/QUOT
> 
> I have a 2TB


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

2TB TCD748000 image sent.


----------



## EliV2800 (Jun 11, 2020)

[QUOTE="EliV2800, post: 12070830, m

Thank you


----------



## accessprotocol (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a tivo tcd748000 that is stuck on Clearing and Deleting everything loop. Can I get an image file for it or a way to break the loop?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

accessprotocol said:


> I have a tivo tcd748000 that is stuck on Clearing and Deleting everything loop. Can I get an image file for it or a way to break the loop?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


Sent.


----------



## w1ntermute0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm another person trying to get a TCD748000 working. Mine is stuck on s02 error at guided setup. I've tried a lot of things, thinking re-image might be the solution.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

w1ntermute0 said:


> I'm another person trying to get a TCD748000 working. Mine is stuck on s02 error at guided setup. I've tried a lot of things, thinking re-image might be the solution.


Sent.


----------



## Kyle Santa-Romana (Aug 2, 2020)

hello, can you please help with an image. I have a Tivo Premier XL TCD748000. Thank you kindly!
replacing a hard drive that has gone bad.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Kyle Santa-Romana said:


> hello, can you please help with an image. I have a Tivo Premier XL TCD748000. Thank you kindly!
> replacing a hard drive that has gone bad.


Sent.


----------



## CharlieBellie (Aug 5, 2020)

May I please also have a TCD748000 image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

CharlieBellie said:


> May I please also have a TCD748000 image?


Sent.


----------



## okayjayson (Sep 24, 2020)

Also stuck in Clearing & Deleting loop in need of TCD748000 image... TIA!!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

okayjayson said:


> Also stuck in Clearing & Deleting loop in need of TCD748000 image... TIA!!


Sent.


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

My TiVo series 4 Premiere 400 hr hard drive has crashed. I have a replacement drive that needs to be imaged. Could you please point me to an image and instructions for installing it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Stop the Crashes said:


> My TiVo series 4 Premiere 400 hr hard drive has crashed. I have a replacement drive that needs to be imaged. Could you please point me to an image and instructions for installing it?


What model number is the Premiere, and what size is the replacement drive?


----------



## Stop the Crashes (May 24, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> What model number is the Premiere, and what size is the replacement drive?


Model TCD746320. The replacement is 2TB. Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

okayjayson said:


> Also stuck in Clearing & Deleting loop in need of TCD748000 image... TIA!!


KS57?

Scott


----------



## tv_lover (Sep 30, 2020)

May I please also have a TCD748000 image for my XL? Haven't used it in 5 years and it got stuck in guided setup on 20.5.2a-01-2-748. It passed all the SMART tests but can't get KS 51,52, or 56 to do anything. TY in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tv_lover said:


> May I please also have a TCD748000 image for my XL? Haven't used it in 5 years and it got stuck in guided setup on 20.5.2a-01-2-748. It passed all the SMART tests but can't get KS 51,52, or 56 to do anything. TY in advance.


Sent. You might try KS57 before giving up on the existing drive.


----------



## tv_lover (Sep 30, 2020)

I did KS 57 but it didn't do anything, unfortunately. Guess I could try it again to make sure... But thank you for the image. I really appreciate it.


----------



## highviewkid (Jun 4, 2010)

May I also please have a TCD748000 image for my XL? Mine just died yesterday. Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

highviewkid said:


> May I also please have a TCD748000 image for my XL? Mine just died yesterday. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## ryan-feeley (Nov 1, 2020)

May I also have a TCD748000 image for an Premiere XL? The Oct 7 problem description from tv_lover matches mine to a tee, down to the software version. I haven't used it in 5-6 years and is stuck in guided setup. 

I have a stock 1TB hardrive.

These forums rock. Thank you everyone for what you've built here.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ryan-feeley said:


> May I also have a TCD748000 image for an Premiere XL? The Oct 7 problem description from tv_lover matches mine to a tee, down to the software version. I haven't used it in 5-6 years and is stuck in guided setup.
> 
> I have a stock 1TB hardrive.
> 
> These forums rock. Thank you everyone for what you've built here.


Sent.


----------



## Hank at EFV (Nov 1, 2020)

May I please have an image for TCD748000. My 1TB drive will no longer boot in my Premiere XL and I am thinking of upgrading to a WD 4TB drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Hank at EFV said:


> May I please have an image for TCD748000. My 1TB drive will no longer boot in my Premiere XL and I am thinking of upgrading to a WD 4TB drive.


Sent.


----------



## Shane PD (Nov 6, 2020)

Would it be possible to kindly share the image with me as well. I have a TCD748000 stuck on the Getting Setup Info "Loading info" page. Thank you so much .


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Shane PD said:


> Would it be possible to kindly share the image with me as well. I have a TCD748000 stuck on the Getting Setup Info "Loading info" page. Thank you so much .


Sent.


----------



## Shane PD (Nov 6, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you! Do you have any experiance replacing the HDD with a SDD, Would that work?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Shane PD said:


> Thank you! Do you have any experiance replacing the HDD with a SDD, Would that work?


A few people have done it successfully on other models and other people have failed. In general the advice is don't do it because SSDs have a limited number of write cycles that a TiVo would quickly use up, and there's no real benefit in terms of speed. 1TB SSDs (the minimum for a 748) aren't cheap, while a 3.5" 1TB platter drive like a WD10EFRX can be had for about $60.

https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B08HKGXGML


----------



## jedale184 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello, first time here. What an awesome community!

@ggieseke could you please send the 2TB image for TCD748000?

Thank you so much. (Mom thanks you too!)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jedale184 said:


> Hello, first time here. What an awesome community!
> 
> @ggieseke could you please send the 2TB image for TCD748000?
> 
> Thank you so much. (Mom thanks you too!)


Sent.


----------



## jedale184 (Nov 20, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks a bunch for helping so many of us keep our TiVo's alive!!


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello all, I need some help. I am trying to resurrect a Tivo xl model number TCD748000, because it has lifetime service and OTA. I tried to copy using Ross Walker (uk) instructions. I was unable to copy the original drive to the new drive. I was using Ross' Linux copy program in BIOS off of a USB. The only PC I have access to is an old Compac Presario 2500. I have two SATA to USB connections for the drives. 
I just want the TIVO to work, and do not care about old recordings. The other issue is, we use Macs. Is there a way to image a new hard drive via usb/Mac?
Original TIVO drive 1 terabyte, New drive WD20ezaz 2TB.
I also have a TIVO premier XL for cable only with out life time that works. model number TDC750500 if I need parts.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.
Tom


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

smifam said:


> Hello all, I need some help. I am trying to resurrect a Tivo xl model number TCD748000, because it has lifetime service and OTA. I tried to copy using Ross Walker (uk) instructions. I was unable to copy the original drive to the new drive. I was using Ross' Linux copy program in BIOS off of a USB. The only PC I have access to is an old Compac Presario 2500. I have two SATA to USB connections for the drives.
> I just want the TIVO to work, and do not care about old recordings. The other issue is, we use Macs. Is there a way to image a new hard drive via usb/Mac?
> Original TIVO drive 1 terabyte, New drive WD20ezaz 2TB.
> I also have a TIVO premier XL for cable only with out life time that works. model number TDC750500 if I need parts.
> ...


You should be able to put MFSTools 3.x on a USB drive and boot off of that and do your copy.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## smifam (Jun 23, 2005)

jmbach said:


> You should be able to put MFSTools 3.x on a USB drive and boot off of that and do your copy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thank you. That will work on a apple computer?
I will try and give you an update.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Is their any recent 'tutorials' that explain procedures to create larger drives for Roamio and Bolts? How about a recent 'tutorial' explaining also using donated/sent images for earlier Premieres? How are those images sent and manipulated?

Is there a benefit to using one of the more recent 'cloning devices' & a USB3 available laptop vs maybe an older PC and just mounting the HDD(s) and possibly using MFSTools on a USB? Would it be beneficial to maybe have a PC that's running a Linux build?


----------



## luckyduo (Dec 1, 2020)

My 500G TiVo Premiere XL Series4 will enter the mode of repeatedly setting the country and region after starting up the Internet. It cannot be used. Could you please send me a copy


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

luckyduo said:


> My 500G TiVo Premiere XL Series4 will enter the mode of repeatedly setting the country and region after starting up the Internet. It cannot be used. Could you please send me a copy


The smallest image available for a Premiere XL (TCD748000) is 1TB because that's what they came with from the factory. What's the actual model number?


----------



## luckyduo (Dec 1, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> The smallest image available for a Premiere XL (TCD748000) is 1TB because that's what they came with from the factory. What's the actual model number?


It shows 20.5.2a-01-2-746


----------



## ebrewer (Dec 23, 2020)

I am looking for 1TB and 2TB (may upgrade while messing around) for TCD748000. Just got an XL and looks like the HD has gone bad. Many thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ebrewer said:


> I am looking for 1TB and 2TB (may upgrade while messing around) for TCD748000. Just got an XL and looks like the HD has gone bad. Many thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Jon Kranes (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi. I'm also looking for a TCD748000 image, to use with a new 4TB drive. I don't know if the images come in different versions but I can use either DVRBars or MFSTools.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jon Kranes said:


> Hi. I'm also looking for a TCD748000 image, to use with a new 4TB drive. I don't know if the images come in different versions but I can use either DVRBars or MFSTools.


Sent.


----------



## cerberus77 (Jan 3, 2021)

Can I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image? Thank you


----------



## Studentof34875 (Jan 8, 2021)

Can I please get a 3TB TCD748000 image? Thank you much in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Studentof34875 said:


> Can I please get a 3TB TCD748000 image? Thank you much in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Studentof34875 (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you very much and Happy New Year! Be well and be safe.


----------



## dscreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Can I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image? Thank you much in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dscreen said:


> Can I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image? Thank you much in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Tim_Fran (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the community and love it!

Could someone please send the 2TB image for TCD748000?

Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tim_Fran said:


> Hello, I am new to the community and love it!
> 
> Could someone please send the 2TB image for TCD748000?
> 
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## Tim_Fran (Jan 12, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you! I was able to get the image and install it. I appreciate your help.


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

Hello - I'm trying to resuscitate a dead TCD748000. I can't seem to find a definitive answer on the maximum hard drive size when doing a replacement. I have a 6TB WD Purple - will that work, using an image? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

deelitlguy said:


> Hello - I'm trying to resuscitate a dead TCD748000. I can't seem to find a definitive answer on the maximum hard drive size when doing a replacement. I have a 6TB WD Purple - will that work, using an image? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


You can go up to an 8 TB image. Get ggieseke's 4 TB image to put on the drive initially. Boot it up and run the initial setup on it. Then follow the DIY 8 TB Premiere thread to expand it. You would stop before the step that runs 8TBprep if you are just going to 6 TB.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## deelitlguy (May 5, 2021)

jmbach said:


> You can go up to an 8 TB image. Get ggieseke's 4 TB image to put on the drive initially. Boot it up and run the initial setup on it. Then follow the DIY 8 TB Premiere thread to expand it. You would stop before the step that runs 8TBprep if you are just going to 6 TB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Wow - this forum rocks! I'm hoping the 6TB Purple will run cooler due to the lower 5400RPM spin speed. The 8TB Purple is 7200RPM. ggieseke - could I please get a 4TB (or 6TB, if it exists) image?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

deelitlguy said:


> Wow - this forum rocks! I'm hoping the 6TB Purple will run cooler due to the lower 5400RPM spin speed. The 8TB Purple is 7200RPM. ggieseke - could I please get a 4TB (or 6TB, if it exists) image?


4TB image sent.


----------



## dvrfan11 (May 16, 2021)

can someone send me a tcd746320 image?

i have 2 units that died on me. i want to use a 2TB hard drive on one of them. 1TB hard drive on the other.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dvrfan11 said:


> can someone send me a tcd746320 image?
> 
> i have 2 units that died on me. i want to use a 2TB hard drive on one of them. 1TB hard drive on the other.


Sent.


----------



## dvrfan11 (May 16, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


thank you!!


----------



## 3up (May 19, 2021)

Hi @ggieseke, may I please have a 2 terabyte image for a TiVo Premier XL?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

3up said:


> Hi @ggieseke, may I please have a 2 terabyte image for a TiVo Premier XL?


Sent.


----------



## supery (May 27, 2021)

I need a 1terabyte tdc750500 image


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

supery said:


> I need a 1terabyte tdc750500 image


Sent.


----------



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Can I get a 1TB image for TCD784000? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

adam chasen said:


> Can I get a 1TB image for TCD784000? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Spike_KK (Apr 6, 2005)

I am also in the market for the 1TB image for the TCD748000.
This is a box I'm trying to revive and all other components look good.
It keeps getting stuck in the guided setup loop and I understand a reimage with BARS may do the trick!
Much love for any assistance - thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Spike_KK said:


> I am also in the market for the 1TB image for the TCD748000.
> This is a box I'm trying to revive and all other components look good.
> It keeps getting stuck in the guided setup loop and I understand a reimage with BARS may do the trick!
> Much love for any assistance - thank you!


Sent.


----------



## adam chasen (Jun 26, 2021)

Spike_KK said:


> I am also in the market for the 1TB image for the TCD748000.
> This is a box I'm trying to revive and all other components look good.
> It keeps getting stuck in the guided setup loop and I understand a reimage with BARS may do the trick!
> Much love for any assistance - thank you!


Note: I had to do a "factory reset" with my attempt to use the image this past month to get past an S02 error: S02 error after fresh drive and factory VHD restore


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

So my mother's Tivo Premiere XL4 seems to be acting up just a bit and I'm getting concerned because it's the original hard disk. She lives well over an hour from me and I'm imagining it will quit if I don't take action soon. But I'm a bit too busy with work now to invest much time.

So, if I wait until it's really showing signs of drive problems, is it much more likely she will lose her recordings? Maybe I should just bite the bullet and try to do it this weekend or next. I used to do these upgrades often, but now it's been 5 years or so since my last attempt. My skills have rusted. 

If I want to copy her drive with recordings to a 4 TB WD Red Plus drive, do I need MFS Tools 3.2? DVRBars or can I use WinMFS beta 9_3g from 2010? I've found some information here, but much of it is several years old. I usually try to read more of the posts here, but in the interest of time, can someone just suggest which tool I need and provide a current link, please? 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

bmgoodman said:


> So my mother's Tivo Premiere XL4 seems to be acting up just a bit and I'm getting concerned because it's the original hard disk. She lives well over an hour from me and I'm imagining it will quit if I don't take action soon. But I'm a bit too busy with work now to invest much time.
> 
> So, if I wait until it's really showing signs of drive problems, is it much more likely she will lose her recordings? Maybe I should just bite the bullet and try to do it this weekend or next. I used to do these upgrades often, but now it's been 5 years or so since my last attempt. My skills have rusted.
> 
> ...


You will need to use MFSTools to copy the drive to the 4TB and save the recordings.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

jmbach said:


> You will need to use MFSTools to copy the drive to the 4TB and save the recordings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Will WinMFS beta 9.3g work for Premiere? I have that software, but I don't have MFS Tools 3.2.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

No it will not work. MFSTools can be found and had on this forum. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## New_FXR (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi, may I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

New_FXR said:


> Hi, may I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image?
> Thanks in advance!


Sent.


----------



## Baird (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but there seems to be a lot of great help here. 

I'm trying to revive a premiere 4 that has sat for several years. May I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image 

I'll search for the instructions within this forum

many thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Baird said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but there seems to be a lot of great help here.
> 
> I'm trying to revive a premiere 4 that has sat for several years. May I please get a 1TB TCD748000 image
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## Community Member (Aug 28, 2021)

I have a lifetime service TCD748000 box (2TB) that is stuck on start up. The green screen came up at one point and it later went into the stuck screen again. Seems to be the HD is toast. My inexpensive and less time consuming possible solutions is to buy a brand new DVR, same model, subscription based(?), off Ebay (1TB) for about $80 and remove the HD and drop it into my lifetime service unit. I record SSD TV mostly so stepping down from 2TB to 1TB isn't excepted to be a problem. My concerns are will the lifetime service be impacted with a HD from an identical model that requires a subscription and will stepping down from 2TB to 1TB cause problems due to any imaging differences? Any insight would be appreciated. 

In the event I try a DIY with reimaging a new HD (1TB or 2TB), can I please have a TCD748000 image? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Community Member said:


> I have a lifetime service TCD748000 box (2TB) that is stuck on start up. The green screen came up at one point and it later went into the stuck screen again. Seems to be the HD is toast. My inexpensive and less time consuming possible solutions is to buy a brand new DVR, same model, subscription based(?), off Ebay (1TB) for about $80 and remove the HD and drop it into my lifetime service unit. I record SSD TV mostly so stepping down from 2TB to 1TB isn't excepted to be a problem. My concerns are will the lifetime service be impacted with a HD from an identical model that requires a subscription and will stepping down from 2TB to 1TB cause problems due to any imaging differences? Any insight would be appreciated.
> 
> In the event I try a DIY with reimaging a new HD (1TB or 2TB), can I please have a TCD748000 image? Thanks.


1 & 2 TB images sent. The lifetime subscription isn't affected by the hard drive.

I wouldn't recommend a used drive that has probably been in use for a decade, and if you buy a box that was shut down before the switch from Gracenote to Rovi guide data it won't update anyway. No matter what drive or image you use, you MUST run Clear & Delete Everything on the TiVo to "marry" the new drive to the motherboard.


----------



## ToobNoob (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello,

I'm looking for an image for a Premier XL 748000. Original 1TB drive failed. I intend on installing a 6 or 8TB drive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ToobNoob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for an image for a Premier XL 748000. Original 1TB drive failed. I intend on installing a 6 or 8TB drive.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Image for a 4TB drive sent. That's the biggest image I have, but you can expand it further with MFS Tools 3.x.


----------



## ToobNoob (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you very much, ggieseke.


----------



## xoohaege (Sep 9, 2021)

Can I get a 1TB image for TCD784000? Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

xoohaege said:


> Can I get a 1TB image for TCD784000? Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## xoohaege (Sep 9, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you!


----------



## kangxue_1816 (11 mo ago)

Hi @ggieseke, coukd you please sent me a 1TB image for TCD784000as well? My hard drive just died. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

kangxue_1816 said:


> Hi @ggieseke, coukd you please sent me a 1TB image for TCD784000as well? My hard drive just died. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Macattack222 (11 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Hi there, am looking to repair a Tivo Premier. Looks like it needs a new hdd.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Macattack222 said:


> Hi there, am looking to repair a Tivo Premier. Looks like it needs a new hdd.


Sent.


----------



## groundhog2008 (11 mo ago)

Hello there. My Tivo TCD748000 died last night. HDD makes funny noises and needs replacement. @ggieseke can you please send me an image for 1TB drive? Thank you very much.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

groundhog2008 said:


> Hello there. My Tivo TCD748000 died last night. HDD makes funny noises and needs replacement. @ggieseke can you please send me an image for 1TB drive? Thank you very much.


Sent.


----------



## bartok2 (10 mo ago)

My Premiere 4 XL TCD748000 with lifetime just died. Would anyone mind sending the image? Much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bartok2 said:


> My Premiere 4 XL TCD748000 with lifetime just died. Would anyone mind sending the image? Much appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## bartok2 (10 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## mameyer (Aug 20, 2009)

Alas, my Premiere 4 XL TCD748000 with lifetime just died. Would you mind sending the image? Much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mameyer said:


> Alas, my Premiere 4 XL TCD748000 with lifetime just died. Would you mind sending the image? Much appreciated!


Sent.


----------



## LarryBiggs (5 mo ago)

Hello! I have a TCD748000 1TB that the drive died. Could I get the image for it please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LarryBiggs said:


> Hello! I have a TCD748000 1TB that the drive died. Could I get the image for it please? Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## djblair (1 mo ago)

Hello! Thank you for all the help you have provided users in this forum. Not I too am having an issue with my unit stuck in the Claring and deleting everything... screen.

I have a TCD746320 and am hoping to get an image for it. May II please have an image to repair this unit?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

djblair said:


> Hello! Thank you for all the help you have provided users in this forum. Not I too am having an issue with my unit stuck in the Claring and deleting everything... screen.
> 
> I have a TCD746320 and am hoping to get an image for it. May II please have an image to repair this unit?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sent.


----------



## djblair (1 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Hmm... Still getting a S02 on my unit. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## BoogerBear (1 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Do you still have image i could get from you?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BoogerBear said:


> Do you still have image i could get from you?


Sent.


----------



## Maxell (27 d ago)

Just acquired 2 TiVo TCD648000s from one of my friends that stopped using theirs years ago because the drives died. I think they have lifetime, and I want to replace one of the drives with a WD Red 1TB, and the other with a WD Red 2TB. May I please have the images?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Maxell said:


> Just acquired 2 TiVo TCD648000s from one of my friends that stopped using theirs years ago because the drives died. I think they have lifetime, and I want to replace one of the drives with a WD Red 1TB, and the other with a WD Red 2TB. May I please have the images?


Is that a typo? There's no such thing as a TCD648000.


----------



## Maxell (27 d ago)

ggieseke said:


> Is that a typo? There's no such thing as a TCD648000.


Meant to say TCD748000.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Maxell said:


> Just acquired 2 TiVo TCD648000s from one of my friends that stopped using theirs years ago because the drives died. I think they have lifetime, and I want to replace one of the drives with a WD Red 1TB, and the other with a WD Red 2TB. May I please have the images?


Sent. Note that you want Red Plus drives, not the standard Reds that use SMR technology.


----------



## LiamD (26 d ago)

May I please have an image of the XL to install on a 4TB hard drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LiamD said:


> May I please have an image of the XL to install on a 4TB hard drive?


Sent.


----------



## LiamD (26 d ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks. Long story short, my 4TB hard drive contains bad sectors. I have a 3TB hard drive I can use instead. I can't restore this image onto a 3TB hard drive seemingly. Could you please send me a 3TB image instead?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LiamD said:


> Thanks. Long story short, my 4TB hard drive contains bad sectors. I have a 3TB hard drive I can use instead. I can't restore this image onto a 3TB hard drive seemingly. Could you please send me a 3TB image instead?


Sent.


----------



## JimmyNeutronFan (15 d ago)

MYa tcd746500 died and I need an image pelase.


----------



## JimmyNeutronFan (15 d ago)

@ggieseke you seem to be the dude that gives out imaeges, I need one please asap.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

JimmyNeutronFan said:


> MYa tcd746500 died and I need an image pelase.





JimmyNeutronFan said:


> @ggieseke you seem to be the dude that gives out imaeges, I need one please asap.


Sent.


----------



## The Sonic Network (4 d ago)

@ggieseke Could I have an image for the TCD748000?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The Sonic Network said:


> @ggieseke Could I have an image for the TCD748000?


Sent.


----------

